# The 'Underdog' Games....list 'em please!



## gamefreak14 (Mar 2, 2005)

By 'underdog' games....I refer to games which never got their due...inspite of the stellar reviews and gameplay. Do list games which you've found to be truly spectacular inspite of being commercial duds. I list mine here....
1. Tron 2.0 - A beautiful RPG cum FPS which ran on the Lithtech engine. Excellent story, graphics and addictive gameplay. 
2. Freedom Fighters - This one never made it big, inspite of having the best orchestral score for any game till date IMHO. 
3. Thief 3 : Deadly Shadows - The best of the thief series, innovative gameplay and storyline never made it big.
4. Vampire : The Masquerade Redemption - Based on the source engine, this FPS cum RPG made by developer Troika could be considered a flop, now that the company is gonna shut shop.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with you on "Freedom Fighters". A really superb game. I wonder why I didn't I try this earlier. One of the best gaming experiences I ever had. A refreshing story line. Some great 3rd person shooting action. An alternate future setting. Truly the marks of a runaway success. Sad! 
As for the score, Jespyer Kyd is a master! I would suggest fans of this game to download the game's theme music from its website. Truly remarkable.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 2, 2005)

Well I remember a "StarGunner" from Apogee which was a DosGame!!!

It was quite good!!!

If anyone has a link to its demo or full version please provide....


----------



## Serial_Killer (Mar 2, 2005)

I think Deus Ex didnt get what it deserved , Even KOHAN2 was comercial unsucessful I think ,but was a awesome game .


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2005)

hmmm...i would say aliens vs predator 2...i dont think it got the credit it deserved...(correct me if im wrong) its a gr8 game.....and any1 who loved doom3 will definitely love avp2...the graphics r awesome considering it's such an old game....and 3 diff game modes...awesome game...good multiplayer too....


----------



## satanlives (Mar 2, 2005)

amm  dude i think freedom fighter got all the attention it deserved man  awesome game  played on low end systems as well  i mean cmon if it was a hit in smal town like vizag  where most ppl think that 4mx 440 is a highend card  .. 

Hey for me i guess Unreal 2 didnt really get what it deserved even the ratings  for it were not what the game deserved. It was an awesome game with cool grafix and awesome storyline and really fun gameplay .. i loved the game  finsished it twice  dunno why the reviews were so bad for it


----------



## vysakh (Mar 2, 2005)

BROKEN SWORD : THE SLEEPING DRAGON

Its a single player RPG adventure game. The graphics are not the best but the story is good. I liked it very much. Too bad nobody has a good opinion about it...


----------



## Charley (Mar 2, 2005)

Clive Barker's Undying

Outstanding graphics and atmospheric sound effects make this horror-themed FPS a classic.

Grim Fandango

Great jazz soundtrack and stylized graphics in a noir adventure game.

Planescape: Torment

One of the finest story-driven RPGs.


----------



## DKant (Mar 2, 2005)

Deus Ex. The first time I played it, it was the story. And the 20th time that I am playing it, it's the gameplay. SHEEEER gameplay. 

And Ion Storm's shut shop.

Life sux...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 2, 2005)

I thought that "Freedom Fighters" was a sucessful made!!!

Damn ! It was a great game! One of my all time fav's

BTw "Clive Barker's Undying "'s graphics are not that great...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

Yet the game is rated 9.1 on the scale and "superb" on gamespot.com. That goes on to say a lot about the game.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2005)

@satanlives: unreal 2 got buried beneath UT2003 and UT2004...i agree, it was a gr8 game....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> @satanlives: unreal 2 got buried beneath UT2003 and UT2004...i agree, it was a gr8 game....



Actually the Whole Unreal series got buried under the UT Series....First off the concept of Unreal Seemed good and unique and stuff but alas as Multiplayer And Fast Lan Action Grew it tend to Give more and More Boost to the Ut series....actually when i first started up with the Ut series was simply blown out by its pace and Gfx but till i heard about the Unreal series SIGH it didnt have much appeal then....but was fair enough  

but am really lookin forward for the Unreal 3 Engine to Make it up for the series 8)


----------



## Major-Minor (Mar 2, 2005)

Yep Gotta agree folks, Undying was a Superb Game, I picked it up last year after reading the rave review it got at GameSpot. Really sends the chills up the spine, a true horror classic.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2005)

> Freedom Fighters - inspite of having the best orchestral score for any game till date IMHO.



true


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2005)

Tenchu:silent Assasins, very less ppl hav played it but i liked it very much.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Mar 3, 2005)

No one into Strategy & city building?
Zeus-The master of Olympus remains the game 2 which i've devoted my maximum time...I went on to buy Acropolis,Ceaser,Pharaoh & Empire-The Rise of middle kingdom...But Zeus remains my favorite ....It offers tremendous replayability....i have played the same missions over n over in diff ways without gettin bored....good story lines....uncomplicated controls....minimal system req.... still love this game....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 3, 2005)

> Tenchu:silent Assasins


What is it like? Whats the genre?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Tenchu:silent Assasins
> 
> What is it like? Whats the genre?


Action , play as a ninja , use stealth ,great music  ,gr8 story, gr8 ending. a must play.


----------



## swatkat (Mar 3, 2005)

i think its gonna be, MDK and MDK2....


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 3, 2005)

whoa guys thx for letting me recollect all these games

yea TENCHU SILENT ASSASIn on my PS emulator it was awesome

u wod still love to play again and again

STEALTH STEALTH STEALTH and lil but of patience is wht is required with it

and MDK well game of the year 1995 dun remember exactly which year

played it like hell on my tnt riva 2 card tht time which costed me a bomb that time not to say, firstly i completed the DEMO the day itself when i got the subscribed copy of digit/chip that time and got the full version

the best things abt these games were they were addictive and not too much system heavy a common person cod somehoe afford it

and there werent any resolution issues AA, AF thinggy in it 

pure gameplay at its best


----------



## rajesh (Mar 3, 2005)

How about System Shock 2?

Did it become famous?


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 3, 2005)

*MDK and JA2*

Hi,

Yes, MDK was great! Also spent whole night playing Jagged Alliance 2, JA2:UB and JA2:Wildfire. Try it out guys!

Got MDK2 too, will try it out soon! 

Bye!

GA


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 3, 2005)

i wont dare say it is underrated but if you ask me not many people liked the sims series even when it was highly addictive..especially sims2..which is a gr8 game.. i sit for about 3-4 hours on this game alone..and wOOhOO ppl..


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 3, 2005)

By the way, it was vampire- bloodlines by troika on the hl2 source not masquerade redemption

Has any of u tried freedom force its awesome.
and now the third reich is coming out !!!!!!!

Obviously system shock 2 was one of the greatest of all time
*BIOSHOCK*is foolowing it.

And dont confuse freedom *force* with  freedom *fighters*


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 3, 2005)

Comon sims is the greatest selling game of all time


----------



## infernus (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah ,The Sims is the greatest selling game. The most sold if im not mistaken. 
Yeah, Ive Played Freedom Force. Its Great. The Idea of having superheroes and lots of superpowers is cool. I saw the Third Reich Preview on Gamer TV. The Graphics System hasnt got improved by much. Oh Yes! A good decision by irrational games. El Diablo is still in! I like him much but only next to my custom superhero. I so hate the idea of putting Minuteman as the lead role in Freedom Force. He seems missing in the third Reich. The game also features plenty more superpowers and new characters.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 3, 2005)

Ya and wat about the new and improved multiplayer story m ode


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 3, 2005)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> By the way, it was vampire- bloodlines by troika on the hl2 source not masquerade redemption
> 
> Has any of u tried freedom force its awesome.
> and now the third reich is coming out !!!!!!!
> ...


Sorry... it's Vampires : Masquerade *Bloodlines*...I think the failure can be attributed to them not 'refining' the game. No glitches..but the incessant stuttering totally screws up the experience. 
Just check out this bloke in the bar...gr8 graphics, at a ccccooo--ssssssstt. *www.strategyinformer.com/shooters/pictures/screenshots/vampirethemasqueradebloodlines-22.jpg


----------



## infernus (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, the multiplayer would be cool. Id get a chance to show off my custom character and his powers. There are 8 different multiplayer modes. They include: arena, team arena, deathmatch, team deathmatch, massacre, team massacre, and tag. There is also this Freedom Force fansite I stumbled upon It has a forum, game characters to download, a freedom force editor, and also player skins.


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 3, 2005)

Has anybody played 
"Desperados:Wanted dead or alive ??" Its a sensational game.It is a strategic game but i dont think most of you would hav tried yo hand on this one ...


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2005)

vampire :Blodlines on source sucks(grr) . massive loading times (but a addictive storyline ). i read 'Da vinci code'. while each time the loading screen came . i cleaned my room, i did various stuff while the game was loading, read digit,read chip,ate food,phoned friends . as the game has massive loading times so i suggest others to stay away frm that game, becoz if u start once the story will hold u and u will be bound to complete the game+wait while the game loads.u go into a diner(loading......) u come out frm the diner (Massive loading....) u enter hospital (loading.....) u come out(massive loading....)  grrr ... (loading..................)


----------



## Serial_Killer (Mar 3, 2005)

@tarey_g : yeah man i know what ur talking abt ,loading really takes a lot of time and also the combat is amateurish ,I havin shuttering problems too .So I wont recommend it either but if u want to bear with the problems to explore the world of vampires in ur own style then bloodlines is a good pick.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 3, 2005)

Deus Ex and DX: Invisible War deserved a lot more than what they got. True, DX was pretty successful, but DX:IW got slammed. Same for the Unreal series. I got hooked on the game (which at the time, was the only game that provided great 3D graphics without needing hardware) ever since a friend handed a SoundBlaster! sampler CD with a "Special Version" of the game. 

But in recent days, the one game that should've been great is Tribes: Vengeance. Its one the best games I've ever played in my life, and multiplayer in that is unblievably awesome. Its like UT2004-ONS on steroids. Yet, it got buried with the simultaneous release of HL2. If anyone hasn't gotten this game yet, and want a powerful single-player experience and out-of-this-world multiplayer, get this - now!


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 3, 2005)

Urban Chaos - The fore runner to GTA3

It got good reviews, but never made it big.


----------



## rajesh (Mar 4, 2005)

I played Urban Chaos.  I ddint like it anyway. It was touted as the greatest game of the century. I dont know whether it became one.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 4, 2005)

DEfinitely TRibes :Vengeance was coooooooooool!!!
Played it some time ago.
Especially The Mercury Assassination level
Pity =--=since it had enormous loading times


----------



## Tux (Mar 12, 2005)

Deus Ex and DX: Invisible

Hit man series


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey m8......................
All the THIEF games were gr8


----------



## vysakh (Mar 13, 2005)

How could anyone forget HITMAN:CONTRACTS??

Hitman : codename 47 was good in terms of gameplay and music and almost everyone who played it enjoyed it.
Hitman : Silent Assasin was better than codename 47 in terms of gameplay and everyone enjoyed it. The game was a biiiiiiig hit

So hitman contracts had a good platform to become a great hit. Jesper kyd came back and put some great music but still the game didnt succeed. even i played it but i didnt like it, dont know why


----------



## visvo (Mar 15, 2005)

ANY ONE POST A LINK FOR FREEDOM FORCE the Game  i heard is NOW Free for Download ?? if anyone have it plz let me know i want this one i played it in demo know after reading this wants FULL GAME.. plz help


----------



## abhishekg42 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Edited*

*[Edited=ctrl_alt_del]No requests for games will be entertained.*


----------



## Charley (Jul 7, 2005)

rajesh said:
			
		

> I played Urban Chaos.  I ddint like it anyway. It was touted as the greatest game of the century. I dont know whether it became one.



Thats a nice game but I wudnt rate it as an underdog game 

But obviously Deus Ex it was an awesome game. I couldnt figure out the reason of it


----------



## abhishekg42 (Jul 7, 2005)

*pharaoh game*

anybody played this game,its awsome ,mail me at ghosh.abhishek@wipro.com


----------



## shaunak (Jul 7, 2005)

Sim city 1000
Sim city 2000
Sim city 3000
Sim city 4
the whole franchise didn't get its due.


----------



## Tommygecko (Jul 7, 2005)

may i suggest trackmania.


----------



## Charley (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: pharaoh game*



			
				abhishekg42 said:
			
		

> anybody played this game,its awsome ,mail me at ghosh.abhishek@wipro.com



which game r u talking abt?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 7, 2005)

He is talking about "Paharoah".


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 8, 2005)

I think i played pahroah but i might not be certain. Was it an ancient egyptian times building sim. Plus you could trade have mini wars in it as well. 

Used to love playing that game. Was like a sim city, tycoon game + age of empires type of mini battles all in one. I think it lost out because it concentrated on neither of the above and hence tried to put in too many good things but none of them actually worked.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 8, 2005)

Most pityfull underdog game was Clive Barker Undying. It was awarded "BEST GAME NO ONE PLAYED" in 2002 or 2001 by www.gamerevolution.com


----------



## Charley (Jul 8, 2005)

mikael_schiffer said:
			
		

> Most pityfull underdog game was Clive Barker Undying. It was awarded "BEST GAME NO ONE PLAYED" in 2002 or 2001 by www.gamerevolution.com



The scariest game.

Awesome sound,effects,music,story.

Great Game. I played it thrice.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 8, 2005)

clive barker ..i am lovin it


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 9, 2005)

What was clive barker exactly about??


----------



## Charley (Jul 9, 2005)

It is based on a horror theme in the Ireland coast. 

The main character is Jeremiah who is an explorer and occult who undertakes the life of Covenant a sick man and the owner of the mansion. Covenant thinks that his siblings are affected by the curse and Jeremiah has to find a way to save.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 11, 2005)

What genre is this game from?? rpg, adventure, first person what type?


----------



## Charley (Jul 11, 2005)

Its a horror/action shooter game.

If my memory hits back to when I played its FPS


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 11, 2005)

I tried the game but those irritatingly frequent loading screens were such a drag!

I think I will give it a try again and complete it this time around.


----------



## Charley (Jul 13, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> I tried the game but those irritatingly frequent loading screens were such a drag!
> 
> I think I will give it a try again and complete it this time around.



Where did u face this prob I mean which part of the game?    

I didnt get any hiccups in the game


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

yep Freedom fighter is a real good game.
i bunked twice from job ta play that


----------



## nareshwithu (Jul 18, 2005)

guys try ur hands on return to castle wolfestine its really awesome both of its mode single player as well as mutliplayer mode i think its better than couter strike there are all kind of different roles u can play in multiplayer like u can b engineer , medic or lieutanant


----------



## nareshwithu (Jul 18, 2005)

and bytheway freedom fighter was really a nice game i like it and most of my friends liked it. it was kind of evolution in the game we had played earlier we never cudnt have controlled other comp players in others games like freedom fighter


----------



## nix (Jul 27, 2005)

*hi*

i remembered this game after a long long time...
its Master of the skies...the red ace. small game, small system requirements and the graphics were pretty good. i played it for a long time too till eventualy i got bored of it.


----------



## Charley (Jul 28, 2005)

nareshwithu said:
			
		

> guys try ur hands on return to castle wolfestine its really awesome both of its mode single player as well as mutliplayer mode i think its better than couter strike



Both are of the same qlty .... I enjoyed counter over castle.


----------

